# Disney "Boo To You" Song



## alabamudclay

here's all the songs from the parade:

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=8fdc4e8cbe3cbc1ef2457002fd3a916b


----------



## halloween house

Thanks for the download. Where did you find or get it. Rick


----------



## halloween house

I just got done playing it, was this from the 2005 parade? Last week we went to Disney World and went to the Halloween Party. The parade song was more like the opening part that you sent "Boo to You" thru out the whole parade. You don't have this years version by any chance? Thanks again Rick


----------



## alabamudclay

that's all i've got. found it on soulseek last year. couldn't tell you the year.


----------



## halloween house

Ok, thanks. Have a great Halloween. Rick


----------



## CaptainCuddles

*Can someone help?*

I'd love to get a copy of "Boo To You." Could someone help me out?


----------



## halloween house

My copy is on a cd in storage with my Halloween stuff. You can go to http://www.subsonicradio.com and sign up and request the song. If you go look under search for (boo to you) you will get many different songs to choose from. If this does not help let me know and I can make a copy in Sept when I get my Halloween stuff out of storage. Rick


----------



## Halloweiner

I just found this in my music files. No clue what year it is. It is the entire parade so you will have to d/l the zip file, and single out the song yourself if you can:

*WDW Boo To You Parade*


----------



## hendu213

*Would like a copy of the song on CD*



coblerx4 said:


> If this does not help let me know and I can make a copy in Sept when I get my Halloween stuff out of storage. Rick




Rick,

If you happened to get your CD...which I am sure you did...would you be able to send me a copy. I have something you may want in trade for it. you can send me an e-mail at hendu213 at yahoo.com

Just to be sure though, it isn't the one you downloaded that is from 2002 I believe. I got that one already.

Let me know.

Brian


----------



## Rich B

Not sure what year this is but try this one it's the boo to you parade http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJX58K1G


----------



## halloween house

Brian I will send you a copy.


----------



## peppers

Has anyone been able to find the *real* beginning of the "Boo to You" parade online? I recently attended MNSSHP and purchased the new CD. I was VERY disappointed that it didn't start out with the true opening...where "Boo to You" is said very very slowly and then it speeds up. Hope someone can help...thanks!


----------

